# Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead..juicing



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I watched the video Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead. It all made sense. So for the past three days I have been reading and getting things ready to start a juice fast tomorrow morning.

I have been drinking Coconut water at least once a day...I find I have no cravings when I drink it. My calorie intake has decreased dramatically the past three days, no cravings, no junk food, etc. I have even been able to go to the movies, out with my son, etc. and not fall into mindless eating of junk food.

I think it is a combination of the coconut water and the motivation from watching the video and reading the reboot website. 

I am 5'4" aprox 155 lbs so hoping to pitch 45 to 50 pounds.

I have heard the juice can be a bear to drink...planning to use a straw to bypass taste buds if it is that bad.
-Kale
-Spinach
-Cucumber
-Celery
-Ginger Root
-Granny Smith Apples
-Lemon


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I watched the video and had some concerns as a long term, more than a week weight loss method, and definitely as a lifestyle. 
At 5'4" you are very close to a normal BMI, just a point or so above normal. The chart shows that you could lose 10-15 and be in the normal range. Loosing 45-50lbs depending on your build could be pretty underweight. The 45lb loss would bring you to the bottom of the normal level which being a woman of 'normal' stature that would make you underweight. 

While juicing may be nice for a detox cleanse it is not healthy as a way of eating. 

Your body needs fat and protein to be healthy, and juicing you don't get that.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> I watched the video Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead. It all made sense. So for the past three days I have been reading and getting things ready to start a juice fast tomorrow morning.
> 
> I have been drinking Coconut water at least once a day...I find I have no cravings when I drink it. My calorie intake has decreased dramatically the past three days, no cravings, no junk food, etc. I have even been able to go to the movies, out with my son, etc. and not fall into mindless eating of junk food.
> 
> ...


I have not seen the movie so dont know much about "juice fasting" but
I do drink a green smoothie almost every day for lunch. My base recipe is banana, berries of some sort, and a green. I usually use spinach, kale, chard, lettuce, cabbage, etc for my green. I add in chia and flax seeds, then enough liquid (I use water or goat milk but you could certainly use coconut water). That is the basic recipe that I use but it is very flexible and you can add about anything that you want. I add celery, cucumbers, tomatoes, carrots, lemon, pineapple, etc when I have it handy. You can really add almost anything that you like and its fun to experiment a little with different combinations. I just try to stay away from really strong flavors (like mustard greens and ginger). It also helps if you have a good quality blender so your smoothie isn't chunky... I only do this for 1 meal a day and get plenty of fats and proteins from other sources so I won't speak to doing a "fast" or "cleanse" or whatever, but if you are going to do that I would do some research on adding protein and fat. For me it is great, because while I like fruits and veggies and snack on them throughout the day I would never eat the quantity that I am able to get into my smoothies, in one setting anyway (todays had a banana, half of a granny smith, a cucumber, 2 cups of spinach, some pineapple and a cup of berries with flax and chia seeds).


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I LOVE juicing. I do prefer my juice with a straw & over ice of possible. I watched the movie a while back & DH & I did 3 days with small meals in the evening & juice the rest of the day. We felt like crap! I could barely crawl out of bed. May try to go longer next time. 
This time of yr if you have access to pears or apples get lots of them. We had a frost the other night (a month early). Went out & harvested 22 watermelons so been juicing those as well. Cantaloupe taste awesome juiced all alone. One of my favorite juices is 2 kiwi & 2 pears. 
For greens I juice turnip & mustard as well as kale. Also juice the core of pineapples & my woody parts of asparagus, part of broccoli etc. the pulp goes to the chickens & they enjoy it greatly! For me I like to juice in the AM & if I have a late night craving I think juice is a good filler. 
If kids don't eat their dinner I say if you don't want to eat it we can juice it. Never had to juice dinner yet.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I've seen the movie and was very impressed. I've done the mean green juice a few times for up to a week strictly juicing. I felt ok, but was glad to go off, mostly because of the taste! It always got worse the more I drank it! 

Has anyone ever done any cooking with the green fluffy pulp? I run everything down the disposal, which makes the kithen smell wonderful afterward! 
I like to take shredded veggies, zuchinni, broccoli, onions, etc and mix with beaten eggs, pour into skillet and fry in a little olive oil, like pancakes. Has anyone ever tried mixing the green "fluff" with eggs and making patties like that instead of with regular chopped vegetables?


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 15, 2009)

I enjoy juicing & quickly found I prefer juicing for breakfast & as a bed time snack. Yes I am sure you can loose the weight juicing. For me I made sure I got 10000 steps a day & followed WW points & lost 2 lbs a wk. much less challenging than living off juice. If you can google you can do WW without a membership.


----------



## SadieG (Jan 12, 2013)

I have a juicer and just cannot stand the taste. I also felt it was such a big waste of great greens and fruit that I would much rather eat by themselves. I just try to eat healthy for most of the week and indulge on what I want in moderation at least every 3rd or 4th day. I also walk as much as possible and that helps with weight loss.

I would rather mix my fruit and greens into a smoothie. It tastes better and is still made out of all of those things that are good for you.


----------

